# Cockapoo changing coat colour aged 4



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollie started off black with a tuxedo white chest and the odd white hair, over time the number of white hairs increased, but over the last couple of months he is growing so much white hair.
I think this might be a fading, but he is not as 'grey' yet as the one on the dogs life blog piccy, and my understanding was this happened from birth over two years, not aged 4!
Anyone know any more?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe the coats do just keep changing. Millie's coat was white and black, then more black than white. And now at 19months, brown bits are coming through on the tail & muzzle.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

HI Nikki the fading gene will actually fade the coat over time rather than just have random white hairs... Many darker coat cockapoos have random white hairs and I have seen this in Chocolate, black etc but never fade .. Ollie may just have a few white hairs but never fade ... the cockapoos that fade tend to show fading at approx 2 years .. my Picnic has faded to silver on her chest and also had random white hairs in her coat ... so many differences in cockapoos 

I would love to see some pics of Ollie please


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Will get daughter to get some close ups, he started off with random white hairs but they are coming in thick and fast now


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp is 2 and he is getting more random white hairs on his back and brown at the top of his tail and round his bum, also brown round his muzzle !


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

The white hairs are all over with more intense patches, eg the odd area on his body and then under and around his ears its getting very salt and pepper


----------

